# KaRiNe_Fr 8 000 !!!



## Punky Zoé

_Tcheudeu ! La côllègeuh mareuhseilleuhaiseuh a passé les huiteuh milleuhs !!!

Vé, encoreuh un peu et elle va nous faireuh le K2 ! 

*   Félicitations !   *
_​


----------



## Nicomon

Pas déjà 8 000 
Où étaient passées mes informatrices, coudon... que j'ai rien vu venir?  

Je sais pas si tu carbures à ces vitamines là mais à ce rythme, si je me fie à cette liste 
tu devrais franchir - juste un peu avant celui du K2  - le sommet du Shishapangma en criant lapin. 

BRAVO ! ​


----------



## Missrapunzel

Bravo Karine!! Bravo, bravo et à bientôt sur le forum!


----------



## Topsie

*Wow, that was quick!*
*Congratulations!
*


----------



## Ploupinet

Héhéhé, pour une fois je ne suis pas à la bourre sur les congrats !!! 
Alors dis donc la sudisteuh, sous prétexte que chez toi on n'est pas retardé par les mauvaises conditions météo, plus rien ne t'arrête, hmmmm ? Prends garde à ne pas trop distancer ce mirage, qui lui n'en est qu'à la moitié de toi ! 
Félicitations !!! 
'settes !


----------



## itka

Eh oui, voilà notre Karinette qui atteint les sommets ! Ben, les amis, je peux vous dire qu'on n'a pas fini de fêter ses postiv'...  
Déjà, elle remonte au créneau et dans quelques jours, on est bons pour l'Annapurna(8091) mais elle n'en restera pas là, je vous le dis ! En un rien de temps, nous la verrons, c'est un comble, soulever des montagnes pour atteindre le Nanga Parbat (8126). La tête dans les étoiles, sans même s'en apercevoir, elle va se griser au vent frais des cimes du Manaslu (8163) et du Dhaulagiri (8167).
A peine le temps de lui crier « congrats ! » qu'elle plantera son petit drapeau au sommet du Cho Oyu (8201).  Elle aura gravi presque tous les échelons du Makalu (8463) et du le Lhotse (8516 ) et sera au faîte des honneurs sur le Kangchenjunga (8586) ! Je vois que vous l'attendez déjà à l'apogée de sa gloire sur le K2 (8611) et de là, en un rien de temps, elle décrochera la timbale de l'Everest (8850)...
Dis Karinetteuh, quand tu y seras, tu te mettras pas à nous parler de haut quand même ? D'autant plus, que sur le toit du monde, bof, y a longtemps que j'y suis !
Bisetteuh ma Kopineuh !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

... ... déjà  et avec seulement... tu montes vers les ... !
Faire le grand  ..., ça donne le tournis...
Voilà le sofa idéal por souffler .

On en redemande 

Un beso


----------



## Calamitintin

Bravo !!!!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci les filles ! Quoi Ploup', t'as quelque chose à redire ? 
*Cal*, ton Flip est tout simplement extra, merci ! Les couleurs, le mouvement, la transformation, l'à-propos, tout y est !  
*Martine*, faut pas me donner un tel canapé ou je sors plus du tout de chez moi ! 
*itka*, je veux pas aller me les geler là-haut moi ! Sur ton toit ça me suffirait bien !  
*Ploup'*, euh... hotlinking est le seul mot qui me vient là ! 
*Topsie*, non ce n'était pas si quick que ça ! Ah, tu voulais parler de notre "rencontre" à Avignon peut-être ? 
La *Miss*, trois fois bravo ? Hum... Une coutume locale peut-être ? (8000 j'aurais compris )
*Nico*, tu connais Christine Bravo, toi ? Elle a pas sévi chez vous j'espère ? 
*PZ*, tu veux me faire régresser de 30 ans avec ton Scoubidou ? C'est fait ! Scoubidou-bidou-hou ! 

Comme d'hab, on me brime en souriards sur ce site, alors je les ai tous enlevés, na ! ^^


----------



## Nanon

Même en retard, je tiens à le dire : "Marseille trop puissant !" 
Bravo Karinette ! Encore, encore !!!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci *Nanon*, mais t'inquiète, tu es loin d'être en retard vu mon peu de contributions ces temps-ci !


----------

